# How can you improve a rubiks 5x5?



## noobcuber (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi

I bought a rubik's 5x5 and it is really slow and stiff will using it a bit make it much better or should I use lubrication?

How does this cube respond to lubrication and what else can you do to enhance it's performance?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 2, 2008)

Just a lot of solves and it will begin to break in. Once it is well broken in you can lube it, but I wouldn't recommend doing so beforehand.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 2, 2008)

Mine was super stiff. Then I took it apart and lubed it and it feels great, even better than my 4x4x4. It almost never locks and is fairly smooth.

The only problem is that the center pieces are now loose enough that they twist occaisionally and I have to put them back in. This happens once every 2 or 3 solves and only costs me a second or two, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## shidonii (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a pre-retooling 5x5, and it is getting looser the more i play around with it. I just solve it as much as possible and I practise algorithms with it. I am yet to lubricate it because I dont want it to go out of control but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 3, 2008)

Use it, solve it a lot. Same with any other cube. When you lube it, it gets faster, uncontrollably fast. To enhance its performance, you need to break it in.


----------



## noobcuber (Jul 3, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Mine was super stiff. Then I took it apart and lubed it and it feels great, even better than my 4x4x4. It almost never locks and is fairly smooth.
> 
> The only problem is that the center pieces are now loose enough that they twist occaisionally and I have to put them back in. This happens once every 2 or 3 solves and only costs me a second or two, so it's not a big deal.



Do I really need to take it apart or will just s[raying the silicon in there do the trick?


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 3, 2008)

noobcuber said:


> Do I really need to take it apart or will just s[raying the silicon in there do the trick?



I just took out all the center pieces and sprayed inside there, but I also wanted to see how the inside worked, and I like taking cubes apart and doing a thorough job with lubricating it. Either way will probably work.


If you have a new version, it's going to be really difficult to take out corners or edges without breaking it.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jul 3, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> The only problem is that the center pieces are now loose enough that they twist occaisionally and I have to put them back in. This happens once every 2 or 3 solves and only costs me a second or two, so it's not a big deal.



Until you break a couple of them and then you become so scared more will break it slows you right down....which sucks. 


My preretool is still very stiff after 100 solves and my retooled is very loose after 100 solves. I figure the pretool will be perfect just about the time the retooled is too loose.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 4, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> noobcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Do I really need to take it apart or will just s[raying the silicon in there do the trick?
> ...



It's really easy, if you use a cheap silicone grease like Liquid Wrench to break it in. My centers are extremely easy to take apart. I can even take out a wing edge with barely any effort. I think I need a new 5x5.


----------



## noobcuber (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok guys thanks for the help and also how can I tell if mine is a re-tooled version, will it say on the box or is there something to look out for?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 4, 2008)

If you bought it recently, it's retooled. They won't make both old and new versions at the same time.


----------



## 36duong (Jul 4, 2008)

I disagree, My friend bought one 2 weeks ago and it's definitely a pretooled.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 4, 2008)

Who'd he buy it from. Is it a person or a store that imports products? If it's a big name store, they only buy from the manufacturer. If it's a single person, it could come from anywhere. So, I'm not completely wrong. And I only said they wouldn't manufacture pretooled cubes if there's already a newer design out. Not that once production stops, you're not allowed to sell it.


----------



## Rama (Jul 4, 2008)

Re-tooled ones have this logo: http://www.cubeforyou.com/248_Rubiks-57mm-big-2x2x2-cube.html

It's 2x2x2, but just look at the logo.


----------

